# the kids



## taraction (Jan 3, 2012)

why yes, i really like music.

0.1 g. rosea, "a cheap and evil girl"




0.1 g. pulchra, "black sabbath"




0.1 g. pulchripes, "gold experience"




0.0.1 a. versicolor, "in a silent way"




0.1 t. stirmi, "sheer heart attack"


----------



## taraction (Jan 3, 2012)

0.1 m. mesomelas, "echoes"




0.0.1 m. balfouri, "crazy diamond"




1.1 a. geniculata, "scary monster" and "super creep"





0.0.1 p. antinous, "dark side of the moon"


----------



## taraction (Jan 3, 2012)

scorpions

0.1 p. imperator, "afrika bambaataa"




0.0.1 v. waueri, "jagged little pill"




0.1 t. stigmurus, "lil' kim" - with babies


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, great pics!  That mesomelas is something else!


----------



## taraction (Jan 3, 2012)

suddenly, snakes!

0.1 california kingsnake (l. g. californiae), "kiss"




0.0.1 sunbeam snake (x. unicolor), "catch the rainbow"




1.0 normal ball (p. regius), "mellow gold"




1.1 black milk snakes (l. t. gaigeae), "starless" and "bible black"


----------



## taraction (Jan 3, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> Wow, great pics!  That mesomelas is something else!


thanks! i caught her throwing her molt out of her burrow and her fresh colors were all sorts of awesome.


----------



## pavel (Jan 3, 2012)

Some gorgeous critters ya got there!


----------



## jt39565 (Jan 3, 2012)

That sunbeam snake is awesome !
anymore picsw of it?


----------



## taraction (Jan 7, 2012)

sorry, not at the moment. she's currently with someone else now.


----------



## taraction (Jan 6, 2013)

had to throw some new pics up here

1.0 h. lividum "deep blue something" he has since matured and got eaten in a breeding loan  




0.1 euathlus sp. 'red' "firestarter"




"firestarter" and "red hot chili pepper" - both are females




0.1 euathlus sp. 'green' "green day" freshly molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## taraction (Jan 6, 2013)

0.1 b. auratum, "hearts on fire"




0.1 b. smithi, "orange crush" shy from a fresh molt




0.0.1 c. cyaneopubescens "smashing blue" opinions on split on the sex - waiting for the next molt


----------



## taraction (Jan 6, 2013)

1.1 h. spinifer "beach boy" and "spice girl"




spice girl gave birth to a clutch of 12...then ate 11 of them.


----------



## taraction (Jan 17, 2013)

both my c. cyaneopubescens slings, "blue sunday" and "blue monday", molted within an hour of each other!






my sweet little pulchra, "black sabbath", also gave me a surprise molt.




my little aphonopelma bicoloratum, "smashing pumpkin". it'll probably end up outliving me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## taraction (Jan 17, 2013)

homoeomma sp. 'blue', "black and blue". at least, i'm pretty sure it's a homoeomma sp. 'blue'...




tiny little homoeomma sp. 'blue', "blue world"


----------



## crawltech (Jan 18, 2013)

Nice pics, and collection!.


----------



## taraction (Jan 18, 2013)

thanks! they do grow up so quickly!


----------



## taraction (Feb 11, 2013)

FINALLY molted. mos def a girl~



hand-feeding my baby little gbb just because i can~

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 12, 2013)

Aww, that last shot is adorable! Nice work!


----------



## taraction (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks! figured i'd get some quality time in before they get all big and hairkick-y.


----------



## taraction (Apr 17, 2013)

i have a picture thread? wat?

blue world (homoeomma sp. "blue") being all shy.




black sabbath waiting for her next meal




sericopelma melanotarsum "diamonds on the soles of her shoes"




she is nowhere NEAR as nice as she seems

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## taraction (Apr 17, 2013)

1.1 aphonopelma moderatum "beck" and "gold dust woman". unfortunately he's too old for her...




gold dust woman




smashing pumpkin




echoes




this girl is giving me so much consternation due to her last molt in december 2011  WILL SHE NEVER GROW UP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## taraction (Apr 17, 2013)

african giant millipede "little feat"




INVISIBLE BIKE

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice collection man! Too bad you have to sell some things, "Diamond" should be happy in the enclosure I have planned for her though


----------



## taraction (Apr 19, 2013)

thanks!

yeah ever since hitting the 30+ t threshold last year i've been trying to tone down the size of my collection (especially when i'm moving out in less than a month). the s. melanotarsum is awesome but i've had her for less than a year so i haven't "bonded" with her yet. not to mention i stupidly gave her too long a name to introduce to other people :biggrin:


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 20, 2013)

Haha well yeah, I can see that I suppose. Any guesses as to how old she is?


----------



## taraction (Apr 23, 2013)

no idea...picked her up last november. i know so little of sericopelma.


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice thread, love the mesomelas and the pulchra


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 23, 2013)

taraction said:


> no idea...picked her up last november. i know so little of sericopelma.


So do I haha, really not a whole lot to be found on them...


----------



## taraction (Apr 24, 2013)

i remember years ago i wanted to buy a gorgeous b. vagans from my lps, when the owner told me that it's really a s. rubronitens. i ended up passing on it because i couldn't find much info about sericopelma. when my friend offered me a trade i could've picked the h. incei or the s. melanotarsum...well, we know who came home with me

Reactions: Like 1


----------

